# boiling water-the complicated way



## qwerty (Jun 11, 2010)

if a bowl/cup was made out of wood and an outer coating was made of adobe for it, would it be possible to boil water in this over a fire?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

probably. But you would have to keep in mind that you are covering your bowl in clay, straw and animal crap. Not something that really instills a sense of sanitation, to me.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I doubt it would ever get hot enough to boil.
Wood is a poor conductor of heat.
You can boil water in a paper bag.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

An "old" campfire trick is to use paper-cups, put in 3/4 spoon-full of coffee-grounds (Nabob, Folgers, etc), fill with water and place on a grill over a morning fire. The coffee will brew in the cup - you just need to remove the ashes and your coffee is ready. Strain out the grounds with your teeth :wave:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

You can add hot rocks to the water to bring it to a boil. It actually works pretty good.


----------



## 11D20 (Jun 12, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> An "old" campfire trick is to use paper-cups, put in 3/4 spoon-full of coffee-grounds (Nabob, Folgers, etc), fill with water and place on a grill over a morning fire. The coffee will brew in the cup - you just need to remove the ashes and your coffee is ready. Strain out the grounds with your teeth :wave:


Also, right before you pull it off the fire, throw an egg into it and stir it quickly....That will gell the coffee grounds~!


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I've seen water boiled in a plastic bottle before. The water temp keeps the plastic from melting.


----------

